# Cost of living - London to Washington DC comparisson



## sjc200 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of planning a move to Washington DC. I will basically be doing the same job I do currently in the UK but will be based in DC.

My company has made me an offer which is currently (with the exchange rate currently at 1.64 US$ to the Pound) around 10% lower than a direct GBP to USD conversion. However they have added on top one-off relocation and disturbance allowances which will take my first years gross to the same as the current GBP to USD conversion.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? How does the cost of living compare between DC and the UK (I currently live just outside London and am planning to settle within the DC metro area, but probably actually outside of DC - e.g. Bethesda)?

I am also going to need to transfer money back to the UK, probably on a monthly basis, to support my daughter. Any thoughts on the most cost effective way to do that?

Steve


----------



## Kate2112 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Just a couple of things to consider and perhaps clear up with your employer.

1) You may will be liable for taxation on some portion of your relocation expenses.
2) You will be liable for US taxation. This will be offset by any taxes you have paid in the current tax year in the UK - Has your employer made any provision for at least your first years taxes to be done by a skilled tax accountant.
3) Will you and your family be included in your employers health scheme? Do they have one? Do you have a premium to pay? What are the co pays for visiting the GP, prescriptions. Are dental and optical included in this insurance? - If they dont have one you will need to find out which plan will work for you.
4) Do they have a relocation specialist to assist you?
5) Have they included temporary accomodation/car hire and insurance in the package?

There are probably other questions you need answering but these come to mind.

Bethesda is a nice suburb - high end - lots of restaurants - has a metro station. We considered it when we lived in DC 3 years ago but decided we would rather be in DC - Foggy Bottom.

Good luck with your move!


----------

